# i want to put bows in my puppy's hair



## sassybrat

I have a beagle puppy and I so want to put bows in her hair but it's short. At the groomer they put bows in with little rubber bands but the first time she shook her head they went flying!!!  how do you put bows in the hair of a beagle?


----------



## Durbkat

I wasn't aware that a beagle's hair got long enough to do that. The only dog I know of that their face hair gets long enough that it would need bows is the shih tzu.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Durbkat said:


> I wasn't aware that a beagle's hair got long enough to do that. The only dog I know of that their face hair gets long enough that it would need bows is the shih tzu.


Lol, there are PLENTY of long haired breeds that are 'bow quality' 

Have you asked the groomer how they do it? It's likely the bows won't stay in very long because of the short hair - but you may get them to work for a short while, like a picture or something. You could also try just putting bows on her collar.


----------



## dane&cockermom

your groomer got a bow in your beagle's hair? impressive. i'd like to see how they did that as well.

i'm pretty sure it's not going to happen and be able to keep it in. that'd be like trying to put a bow on my dane...the hair on the head is just too short to do it. yes, they do use little rubber bands, and what they do is just grab some hair and twist around it like you'd put a pony tail up in your own hair. but i can't even imagine doing it to a beagle.


----------



## lovemygreys

how do you put bows on a beagle? um...you don't.


----------



## sassybrat

i'm pretty sure it can be done 

<img src=http://queensbeagle.net/gallery/d/216-1/Lisa4.JPG>


----------



## lovemygreys

sassybrat said:


> i'm pretty sure it can be done
> 
> <img src=http://queensbeagle.net/gallery/d/216-1/Lisa4.JPG>


Then why don't you ask them how they did it?

What the heck is a pocket beagle, anyway?


----------



## Durbkat

A pocket beagle is probably a designer dog, or two runts bred together to create more tiny beagles. lol


----------



## Dogstar

I would make a bow with a rubber band and dab a TINY bit of medical adhesive (ear glue ) on the back and stick it where you want.  Press down for 30 seconds to let the glue set, and then it should stay. You can use a cotton ball wet with rubbing alcohol to remove the glue later.


----------



## Lorina

Like Dogstar said, it's most likely glued into place. I've seen dogs (one today, actually) that had little rhinestone "earrings" glued onto the ear at the groomers.

Personally? I'd rather buy a pretty collar. That's one thing you can do with short haired dogs that's a waste on a long-haired dog. No one can even see a collar on a long-haired dog.


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Some groomers will put a tiny bit of super glue on the hair to make a bow stick on a short haired dog. 

I prefer not to, as if the dog scratches at the bows, not just the bow will come out... A chunk of hair may come out as well!!!


----------



## dane&cockermom

i looked up pocket beagle once because someone i know on another forum has one too. and really all i found was that the term "pocket beagle" is synonomous with "poor breeding" they really do just find the runts, or the smallest of the small and breed them.


----------



## sassybrat

My dog is not a pocket beagle, That is just a website where I got a picture of a puppy with a bow in it's hair. My puppy is a beagle mix (mixed with what we do not know as she was rescued from the pound).  

So where do you get ear glue? I would never put super glue on my dog lol that's just cruel. 

Pocket Beagles, also known as Queen Elizabeth Beagles have been around forever, and were originally used in fox hunts they were named pocket beagles because the larger dogs would run on the chase, and the smaller ones were carried in the saddle bags or "pockets" of the horses, and released when the fox's were cornered and used to send them down into the fox holes to flush them out.


----------



## Ella'sMom

I could put a bow on Ella but I don't - I am always afraid she will get it off and eat/ choke on it.


----------



## Inga

Maybe you could just look for a designer collar instead, with bows on it. There are so many fashion collars now and they do look pretty cute.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Durbkat said:


> I wasn't aware that a beagle's hair got long enough to do that. The only dog I know of that their face hair gets long enough that it would need bows is the shih tzu.


The Shih Tzu is not the only long haired breed out there. Other breeds like the Lhasa Apso, Pekingese, Yorkshire Terrier, Poodle, and the Maltese to just name a few. But yes Shih Tzus' hair do get long.


----------



## Max'sHuman

I think I agree with Inga, a designer collar would be much better. She will look fashionable and then you don't have to glue her and risk it irritating her skin or her eating it. It just sounds kind of frivolous. There are some wonderful dog collars out there. My Max has a very macho red leather one with little silver studs and he looks very handsome.

Slightly off topic: We had this male toy poodle that we kept in a puppy cut and for some reason every time we took him to the groomer they painted his toe nails put bows in his hair and collar. He hated all the bows and his toe nails looked kind of stupid.


----------



## Graco22

I agree the best bet is a bow on the collar. You said she is a mix, is her ear hair long? A picture would be great. If she is short haired on the ears/head, etc. then you really can't safely attach a bow via a rubberband, but the suggestions of surgical glue would work, but like someone said, they can pull the hair right out. If her hair is longer on the ears, bows can be attached via rubberbands. There is a method in doing it involving a hemostat and comb. I can explain it if her hair is long enough. Whatever you do, DO NOT put that rubberband around ANY part of her ear leather whatsoever. She will lose that part of her ear or more as it will cut off circulation and the ear leather will die.


----------



## Willowy

They sell little velcro-like bows for human babies who don't have much hair. I guess they have extra-soft velcro-type hooks on it, and it clings to the baby's fine fuzz. I don't know if they would work on a short haired dog....their hair is different from baby fuzz. Might be worth a try if you really wanted to do it. Personally, I'm not real big on putting decorations on dogs  . Besides a fine collar, of course.


----------



## RonE

Mydoggystyles, in the interest of self-promotion, you have raised a thread that's been dead for seven months. That's not against the rules but the unauthorized advertising is.

We've had to delete four of your first eight posts. Please read the rules before you return to us.

Thank you.


----------



## Motebi

The things some dogs have to go through.......  I quit going to the groomers with my poodle because she wouldn't quit making him look like some freak with bows in his ears and perfume all over his body. I think it's cruel to spray a dog with perfume ! Think how sensitive his nose is ! !  Dogs would rather be sprayed with cowmanure than perfume. I find it somewhat anthropomorphic .... sorry.  And to add insult to injury, they put bows and rhinestones on those poor animals.  Trust me - your beagle will be all the happier without the added glamour.


----------



## rosemaryninja

Bows? On a beagle? Wow.

I know this thread is old, but I just wanted to clear up a misconception.

Pocket beagles did exist in the 1300s and 1400s, and were called as such because they could be carried in the pockets of hunters. However, pocket beagles no longer exist and the term has now become synonymous with poor-quality runts. Reputable breeders breed for only two height varities: 13" at 15" at the withers. The light bones, high ear sets and toyish heads that small-sized beagles tend to have are listed in the standard as faults.


----------



## mrandrei

Opt for a designer collar. That's cheaper and more fashionable!


----------



## willcut4u

sassybrat said:


> I have a beagle puppy and I so want to put bows in her hair but it's short. At the groomer they put bows in with little rubber bands but the first time she shook her head they went flying!!!  how do you put bows in the hair of a beagle?


Girly glue works on babies and dogs and washes away with water.


----------



## DaySleepers

This is a thirteen year old thread so I'm closing it to further replies to avoid confusion. Feel free to start your own thread or join in any of our current discussions, though!


----------

